# lighttpd-1.4.29 compile error



## rblon (Sep 28, 2011)

When I try to install lighttpd (using an updated ports tree) I get the following compile error:


```
/usr/local/include/ev.h:222: error: expected identifier before numeric constant
*** Error code 1
```

This MacPorts error seems similar, but I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## rblon (Sep 29, 2011)

If I don't select "Enable libev support" it does compile.
That solves it for now, as I actually can't remember why I have selected it in the past (by default it is off)...


----------

